# ASC billing BOX 74 on UB-04



## dawn.fenimore@my.sbc-stpeters.com (Aug 9, 2012)

We are an outpatient ASC and have been putting CPT procedure code(s) in box 74. Healthlink is now returning these and asking us to put an ICD-9 surgical code or the provider said to leave it blank???


----------



## Donna T (Aug 9, 2012)

Box 74 is for the principal procedure code and date.  It is required on inpatient claims where a procedure is performed.  It is not used on outpatient claims.  Hope that is helpful!

Donna


----------

